# Paul Pierce > Trevor Ariza?



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

At their current ages, with their current skillsets, with this current Wizards roster... is Paul Pierce a better fit than Trevor Ariza?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

It depends on whether or not you think Ariza's going to regress a bit after getting paid like he did last time. You pretty much know what you're getting with Pierce - he's going to hit 3s at a good rate, he's slowing down on defense as he ages but still gives a good effort, and he can still be a go-to scorer for short stretches when you need it. Ariza might be a nearly-top-shelf perimeter defender that doubles as a catch-and-shoot threat capable of finishing inside when he's cutting off the ball, or he might half-ass it on defense and try to do too much off the dribble stuff on offense that he doesn't actually have the skillset for. 

Either way, I'd rather have Pierce for 11 over 2 than Ariza for 32 over 4.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Ariza is a better player (based on last year at least), but between the contract and the trade exception it was the Wizards who came out better.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ariza is easily better. I mean, are we not even taking defense into account?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Ariza is easily better. I mean, are we not even taking defense into account?


Ariza is not nearly an elite perimeter defender anymore. He's certainly passable... and better than Pierce, but this is not a lockdown guy. 

In the playoffs last season, the Wizards went multiple stretches where it didn't seem like anyone other than John Wall could create a shot (with the exception of those couple of games where Gortat was completely unstoppable on the low block). Pierce is still capable of giving them a little bit more of that than Ariza. Also, Otto Porter might turn out to be the defensive SF for this team.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> Ariza is easily better. I mean, are we not even taking defense into account?


We are. Ariza's probably not going to be a lockdown defender. He's better at this point than Pierce is because he's on younger legs, but Pierce isn't some complete sieve and is still the better offensive player. Plus, like I said, Pierce's contract is _way_ more reasonable for your fifth-best starter (which Ariza would have been as well).


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

All I know is I saw Ariza negate Paul George a couple games in the playoffs where he defended him superbly and scored enough to make it basically a wash. That's not something Pierce can do at this point.

Plus, health wise I don't trust Paul at all. He's a guy who phones it in too much in my books.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I don't think Pierce can even be considered as Ariza's replacement. I expect Pierce to only average around 25 min a game (Ariza played 35mpg) and not playing on back to backs. Pierce also can't guard athletic wings. He played most of last season as a stretch 4, it wouldn't surprise me if he comes off the bench next year. Overall I think it's a big downgrade for the Wizards. Otto Porter was disappointing last year and I doubt he'll be a major contributor this season. Besides Martell Webster I don't see any other player that can eat minutes at small forward this season.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> I don't think Pierce can even be considered as Ariza's replacement. I expect Pierce to only average around 25 min a game (Ariza played 35mpg) and not playing on back to backs. Pierce also can't guard athletic wings. He played most of last season as a stretch 4, it wouldn't surprise me if he comes off the bench next year. Overall I think it's a big downgrade for the Wizards. Otto Porter was disappointing last year and I doubt he'll be a major contributor this season. Besides Martell Webster I don't see any other player that can eat minutes at small forward this season.


Agreed 100% on Pierce but not on Porter next season. I think he'll get his chance to shine.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> All I know is I saw Ariza negate Paul George a couple games in the playoffs where he defended him superbly and scored enough to make it basically a wash. That's not something Pierce can do at this point.
> 
> Plus, health wise I don't trust Paul at all. He's a guy who phones it in too much in my books.


Ariza was also a fantastic 3-and-D cog on the Lakers 2009 title team, which he followed up by noticeably underperforming an MLE contract. Like I said, it depends on what you expect of him next season, but I don't trust him enough to pay him that much money for that long.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Ariza was also a fantastic 3-and-D cog on the Lakers 2009 title team, which he followed up by noticeably underperforming an MLE contract. Like I said, it depends on what you expect of him next season, but I don't trust him enough to pay him that much money for that long.


We'll see I guess. If he plays next season the same way he played this year, I'd say hes worth the money. Especially considering the other deals getting thrown around out there.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Pierce's contract is certainly more palatable than Ariza's, and if the true future of your team at the SF position is Otto Porter, I would much rather have Pierce around to help his development than Ariza.

Pierce also gives them another savvy veteran, and one that has been a winner before. He could be quite useful throughout the season and in the playoffs because of that, let alone the fact he can still play basketball at a good level (albeit in less minutes than even just a couple seasons ago).


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What Pierce doesn't have that Ariza brought to the table, he makes up for in different areas in my opinion. I still think Ariza is a better fit (chemistry goes a long way), but given the contract, this is a great signing. You have someone who can create mismatches by playing SF or PF (look how he excelled playing at the 4 with Brooklyn). He's still great in late-game situations. He brings playoff experience (which understandable can be overrated at times). And while his defense isn't all-worldy, given his age and minutes, he does an adequate job. Good signing. 

It's crazy because I truly believed Pierce would be in the Kobe/Duncan/Dirk/Wade mold and retire having played for only one team. Now he's on his 3rd team in three years. Crazy.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I do think the ability to isolate and score late in games is something Washington desperately needed. Pierce is obviously much better at that than Ariza. As an overall player, Ariza is better now but I think Washington may become a better team with this swap.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> I do think the ability to isolate and score late in games is something Washington desperately needed. Pierce is obviously much better at that than Ariza. As an overall player, Ariza is better now but I think Washington may become a better team with this swap.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I think most of that falls on Porter. If he can turn into a plausible starter, then this works out great.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> I think most of that falls on Porter. If he can turn into a plausible starter, then this works out great.


I'm hoping they'll follow it up by trading Porter, Webster's contract, and one or two first-round picks for Jeff Green and some roster filler.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

You've gotta love dedicated Celtics fans.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

R-Star said:


> I think most of that falls on Porter. If he can turn into a plausible starter, then this works out great.


With Webster's back injury, they're going to find out in a hurry. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

